# My Mini Lop



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey guys as you may know I am getting a mini lop, I first decided to get a mini lop, when I had to get my last bunny Jelly  put down.
I didnt want to get the same breed as him, something smaller, and with floppy ears. So i looked up mini lop breeders and thought I had to travel 3 hours away to get one, then a breeder informed me of a new breeder in my local town, so i contacted her, and went and saw her. As i was visiting her, she showed me the bunny she will breed so I can have a bunny, but as she was showing me, there where four little babies, she wasnt sure if her buck got her pregnant so she was so happy to find them, they were born not even an hour before I got there 
So I said to her I will have one no matter what colour they turned out to be, because it was just meant to be, they were also her first litter as a breeder 
so for 3 weeks now I have been going to her house twice a week to see my baby grow up, one of the babies was a peanut and died a week later  the remaining three are doing well, and I am hoping for a boy, she is sure that one is, and if i get a boy I will be naming him Storm I also have a girl name, Fifi. At this stage the colour appears Self Black, the mum was a blue and the dad was a Bew


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be fun to see Storm or Fifi grow up.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 8, 2013)

I cant wait to find out the sex of my new bunny, either way I'll be happy :brownbunny next Thursday is when I find out


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Feb 8, 2013)

how exciting!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 8, 2013)

Great! You must be soo excited!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 10, 2013)

Went to the breeders today and my new bunny will deff be a boy, so his name will be Storm. Pictures coming soon :happyrabbit:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...43032175.30680.100004638690480&type=1&theater


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 10, 2013)

Aww storm is a great name. Congrats on your new boy can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 11, 2013)

This thursday when my little man is 4 weeks old I will be getting a lot more photo's and making a video of my lil man too  
that will be on my facebook group 
arty:


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I have just be informed that my bunny might be a girl which doesnt bother me at all, the litter is still young and hard to tell the sexes, so I will update when I fully know the sex sorry :bunny19


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys my bunny turned out to be a girl and I even got a better name, my baby girl name is Molly


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 15, 2013)

:bunnydance:


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats, your little Molly is so adorable and so tiny....I just love to see that lop face and those ears are miniature...can´t wait to see her growing up...how long till you take her home ??


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 15, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Congrats, your little Molly is so adorable and so tiny....I just love to see that lop face and those ears are miniature...can´t wait to see her growing up...how long till you take her home ??



3weeks I think


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 15, 2013)

I bet you can´t wait, she looks so sweet.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys just a update my Molly is a dark sable,


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys the Mini lop breeder just contacted me and informed me that my Molly is a Boy Lol they are so hard to tell apart when they are so young, so its a Storm hahah


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 16, 2013)

Aww, he is soo cute! Funny they keep telling you he is a boy than girl then boy then girl.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 17, 2013)

Ilovemyrabbit said:


> Aww, he is soo cute! Funny they keep telling you he is a boy than girl then boy then girl.



she new at breeding so i dont mind, she sure now tho


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 17, 2013)

I should be happy I am getting a new baby soon, but I cant stop thinking about Jelly, I still cry looking at his photo's


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Tauntz (Feb 17, 2013)

Congratulations on your little girl, Molly! Love the name! Will be watching for those pix!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 17, 2013)

Tauntz said:


> Congratulations on your little girl, Molly! Love the name! Will be watching for those pix!



Molly turned out to be a boy lol its storm now


----------



## lime22 (Feb 19, 2013)

molly super cute


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL by 3-4 weeks old she should know for sure what sex it is. Unless he has a defect aka split penis, then he could easily look like a girl. 

Very cute baby its so cool you're watching him grow up 

So sorry you lost Jelly. It's a hard thing but no rabbit will ever replace the ones we lose. They just help heal.


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry about Jelly. Storm is really cute. Hope you guys get a long time together.


----------



## Tauntz (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations on Storm! Male or female! May you have many happy, healthy years together. I'm sorry you lost your bunny, Jelly. I hope the pain of Jelly's loss will ease soon & your new bun, Storm will help!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 20, 2013)

Going to see my baby again today, get lots of cuddles heheh he 5 weeks old now


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 21, 2013)

5 weeks old


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 23, 2013)

Aww, Storm is a cutie! I can't wait to watch him grow up!


----------



## lime22 (Feb 24, 2013)

what a cute bunny im sure you'll be happy when get take storm home


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys went and saw Storm today, he is such a cute lil buggar loves his pats and hugs, he is just over 500gm's today hehe, soooo tiny and will be 6 weeks this thursday  the poor mummy rabbit tho, is getting sick of them and no longer feeding them, at least they all eating and drinking on their own :brown-bunny :brown-bunny :brown-bunny :brown-bunny :brown-bunny :brown-bunny


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys I have decided not to get Storm I am still not ready for a Bunny yet, sorry for wasting everyones time


----------



## Loopsy (Feb 26, 2013)

Well, if it's not the right time for you then that's a really responsible decision. I don't think you wasted people's time.

Hope everything is okay.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 27, 2013)

Loopsy said:


> Well, if it's not the right time for you then that's a really responsible decision. I don't think you wasted people's time.
> 
> Hope everything is okay.



I didnt want to get him and then lose interest because I am not ready to have one


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Feb 27, 2013)

Went to see Storm and he gave me the biggest cuddles so I'm still going to get him hopefully he will heal my heart from the pain of missing Jelly


----------



## lime22 (Feb 28, 2013)

Leelow said:


> Went to see Storm and he gave me the biggest cuddles so I'm still going to get him hopefully he will heal my heart from the pain of missing Jelly


 al

im sure he will cheer up when get take him home it always hard to loose pet.im sure storm will make you happy


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 1, 2013)

So you are getting the bunny?


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 3, 2013)

Hyatt101 said:


> So you are getting the bunny?



Yes I am


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 4, 2013)

Get my baby soon  also I got my breeding pair of nethies yesterday


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 4, 2013)

Breeding pair of nethies? I thought you didn't want to get another rabbit...? And now you're getting 3? I'm confused!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 5, 2013)

Hyatt101 said:


> Breeding pair of nethies? I thought you didn't want to get another rabbit...? And now you're getting 3? I'm confused!



I didn't want a new house rabbit but I was going to become a breeder but I decided I still wanted a house bunny to sleep in my room with me like Jelly did


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ohhh now I see! Haha thanks  
I'm sorry about your Jelly. Maybe having Storm will help ease the pain a little.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys today I got my bunny, Storm is beautiful and loving his new home, he is jumping around goin crazy lol, and loves his cage that he stays in when I am not home, had to give him a bath tho he was rolling in his mums litter tray had poo all over him, and wee, silly boy, his sisters were clean but not him no, he had to roll in poo lol funny thing is he liked the bath he laid down while i was trying to wash him, with his bunny shampoo i got form the vets lol and when i was drying him he would just lay down lol, such a relaxed lil guy


----------



## JBun (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm glad you got him. He sounds like a wonderful bunny! Can't wait to see new pics of him in his new home


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 7, 2013)

7weeks old and so cute


----------



## JBun (Mar 8, 2013)

What a cute boy! He looks like a real sweetheart


----------



## holtzchick (Mar 8, 2013)

hahah yeah he is cute  I love lops!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh, he is adorable! I'm sure Storm will help you heal from your loss of your Jelly. He won't replace Jelly but will be another little bunny soul to love & love you too! We can never have too much love nor can we give too much! Enjoy all your new bunnies & wish you the best with your breeding pair!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 8, 2013)

My breeding pair of nethies is due to have her babies soon, will post pics, and Storm so sooky and cuddly loves his hugs and kisses


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 10, 2013)

Took Storm to the boyfriends house, loved it binking every where  so cute


----------



## lime22 (Mar 11, 2013)

Leelow said:


> View attachment 1585
> 
> 
> 7weeks old and so cute


 he looks so cute what a sweet bunny


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 14, 2013)

knowing mini lops can live upto 18 years makes me very happy i am aiming for 15


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 18, 2013)

Having Storms cuddles make all the bad things go away


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 21, 2013)

Having a photo shoot with my bunnies soon


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 24, 2013)

Storm is so cute and loves to cuddle some times i can even hear him purr


----------



## JBun (Mar 24, 2013)

It sounds like Storm has been a great bunny for you. I think we need new pics of the cutie


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 26, 2013)

Storm on the grass


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 26, 2013)

Storm after his run on grass


----------



## JBun (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww, he's such a cute bunny! I bet you are so glad you decided to get him


----------



## candice136 (Mar 26, 2013)

hes such a cute bunny


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes very glad I did


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 26, 2013)

He is gorgeous! I love his coloring! And the name.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 26, 2013)

He´s adorable so glad you decided to get him, I´m sure he´ll be such a good companion for you and sounds like he´s a real cuddlebun. he´s a lovely colour and love the name.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 27, 2013)

He always runs up to the cage for pats and cuddles and licks my hand all the time


----------



## candice136 (Mar 27, 2013)

my rabbit seems to not like being picked up a lot he kicks when he is but he loves cuddles and hugs x


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 27, 2013)

He sounds really sweet.


----------



## Kristin777 (Mar 27, 2013)

Storm is adorable! I had a Holland Lop that looked just like him. She was such a sweetie too


----------



## PaGal (Mar 27, 2013)

Candice136...be careful when picking up your bun. You want to make sure you are supporting your buns bottom when lifting to prevent it from injuring it's back. It's important that a bun feel secure when being lifted. Keep it up though and hopefully over time he will become more comfortable. Don't make the same mistake I did


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Mar 28, 2013)

I always support him bum when picking him up :/


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Apr 4, 2013)

Storm is almost 12weeks old and he is starting to get moody hope it doesnt last long, hate when he bites


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Apr 7, 2013)

Storm is going nuts Lol ripping everything up, he has destroyed all my fleece blankets I had for him to line his cage, so I have put newspaper down, woke up and its all be ripped up -_-, now he is running around like a chicken with no head each time I give him a pat, some one is a bit excited I think. Cant wait to get my new bunny, just hope Storm is okay with sharing my love, and I hope they can become friends


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 7, 2013)

Is Storm neutered? it might help with him ripping everything up, you will probably have to get both bunnies neutered if you want them to be friends anyway.


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Apr 7, 2013)

he is wayyyyy to young to be neutered, and yes both will be getting done


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Apr 12, 2013)

Yay Storm is getting neutered soon


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Apr 23, 2013)

love this guy so much


----------



## lime22 (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope storm and the new rabbit get along


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Apr 25, 2013)

They will both be neutered before they meet


----------



## JBun (Apr 25, 2013)

Storm seems to be a very sweet rabbit


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (Apr 25, 2013)

Storm is a very clingy mummies boy rabbit, he always licks me when i hold him, I cant put my hand in cage without it bein licked he also when I am cleaning cage will lay on my hands and jump up to my face and rub his on it  he is always on my bed laying near my pillow sooo cute


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (May 13, 2013)

Storm is sooo cute always giving me cuddles  and kisses love my lil man so much


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 13, 2013)

He sounds like a real sweetie!


----------



## LeelowsBunnies (May 20, 2013)

So Storm gets jealous over any new pet lol, he sprayed my ferret in the face :/ poor Wesker he was only licking him as he has been brought up with other small animals as a baby before I got him


----------

